# New 565



## Nolamatt (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I posted this in another thread so hope no one gets mad. Frame came in on Sat managed to get out fo 25 miles today. 16.1 lbs as pictured minus the seat bag,


----------



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice bike Nolamatt  Another great looking Look!
What's the size of the frame? Can you please measure the exact top tube length?

Thanks,
Stamos


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

Feels like chriastmas when I see this frame and those beautifiul carbonwavers.

Is the seatpost stilll 25mm in diameter?


----------



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Nice Ride!*

Give us a ride report after you get in a few rides to tell us how the bike rides in comparison to your other ride. I believe you said your other bike is a LS classic.

C72


----------



## Nolamatt (Feb 4, 2005)

Coot72 said:


> Give us a ride report after you get in a few rides to tell us how the bike rides in comparison to your other ride. I believe you said your other bike is a LS classic.
> 
> C72


Well got in 30 Miles today. I can say I prefer the Look to the LS Classic. I am not any faster on it but you notice the stiffer frame standing or when doing a few sprints. It gets rid of the small vibrations much better but I still think the Classic absorbs the big bumps better. I will post again when I can get a longer ride in.


----------

